

The Green Bubble will not be like our Last Bubbles - djahng
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-green-bubble-will-not-be-like-our-last-bubbles-2009-3

======
bcx
I'll be honest, I can get the marketing side of the green argument. But, it
seems to be crazy how much emphasis there is on "greening".

I can see an argument where there is a real value proposition, for example,
solar panels in Arizona, Southern California, or Colorado, places with above
average sunlight. Water optimization in LA (not in Oregon).

But, when you have people in Virginia i.e.
(<http://tjspi.110mb.com/press20082404.php>) trying to put solar panels on top
of a school, in a region that is incredibly hazy during the summer (the time
where electrical energy could do the most good by balancing peak load). It
just seems to me that eventually the money for these sort of unsustainable ---
well intentioned investments in green technology will go away.

I.e. it appears there is a lot of hype, and a lot less real substantial
progress. Obama's new green jobs, are only really beneficial to the economy if
they actual reduce our dependence on foreign oil (we are the larges consumer
of oil in the world) at the same rate that china increases it's need for oil,
so that the price of oil stays high even if the US isn't buying it. And in
terms of beneficial to the environment --- we all live on the same planet ---
and that's a worldwide problem to solve.

